# Pretty Nice Presa



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I like him anyhow...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3n5suIe4Vg


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

I watched a few of their videos. In all the videos I saw not one out or any control. Curious if you found any in the videos you saw?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jamie lind said:


> I watched a few of their videos. In all the videos I saw not one out or any control. Curious if you found any in the videos you saw?


Jamie, I was commenting on the dog, not the training. I like the balance and drive of this dog, for a Presa. It is not super common for Presa Canario to have either. They are presa, gotta start somehwere.

I honestly have not searched the vids from that channel for outs or control. There are videos online of the dogs father doing some things that have outs and control out there, he is huge dog though, I like this one better.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I like him, too.

The first part of the video seems to show him in a more aggressive state than afterwards in the training where sometimes his bites become less intense, i.e. pinch instead of grip.

In the first part even though his grips were sometimes shallow, the helper could lift him up.

What impressed me with this dog was his "let's get in there, tunnel attitude" and his speed.

Just glad I wasn't at the end of the lead - I'd have looked like Mary Poppins!

Thanks for showing.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Jamie, I was commenting on the dog, not the training. I like the balance and drive of this dog, for a Presa. It is not super common for Presa Canario to have either. They are presa, gotta start somehwere.
> 
> I honestly have not searched the vids from that channel for outs or control. There are videos online of the dogs father doing some things that have outs and control out there, he is huge dog though, I like this one better.


I wasn't commenting on either. From the video it looks like they train IPO and I was just wondering if you found video of the dog doing anything under control. I while back I was interested in getting a presa from red star, and I'm still somwhat interested in the breed.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> I like him anyhow...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3n5suIe4Vg


 
He looks nice... but I prefer more drive. 

I think it would be very hard to teach this dog to be active in his work.

JMO


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tiago Fontes said:


> He looks nice... but I prefer more drive.
> 
> I think it would be very hard to teach this dog to be active in his work.
> 
> JMO


FOr sure Tiago, he is not my favorite Presa or anything. Just a nice dog, again in my opinion. 

That was the rub when I was in the breed. Basically good dogs for training were not easy to find. I found a few, but the best of those dogs were from farmers, not well known kennels.

When we became interested in them, guys were importing really rustic, tough dogs, those are not as common now either. Andd back then you would get guys sending videos of dogs biting homemade equipment, very rudimentary, and hardly anyone was xraying dogs either.

It was a little conflicting, as I dont think the Presa was ever a dog that was trained to any real high degree historically, they did more simple tasks, and most of the dogs used in the reconstruction were not great dogs at all for work..


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jamie lind said:


> I wasn't commenting on either. From the video it looks like they train IPO and I was just wondering if you found video of the dog doing anything under control. I while back I was interested in getting a presa from red star, and I'm still somwhat interested in the breed.


Yeah, it LOOKS like IPO..  that is the operative word. The guys that seem to be working the dogs more now oversees, have pretty much made up their own sorts of sprot type testing. Few have actually trained and titled in organized sports, there are some though for sure.

I had a Redstar dog out of Turco, a sister to Cheetah, named Karma.

ALex did go out and find dogs with more drive than the average that was for sure, but as a sport dog most Presa are far from ideal, that is for sure.


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> I like him anyhow...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3n5suIe4Vg


I like the dog too. I really like the nerves under pressure and environment.

The decoy had a really bad catch at 2:00, was a good laugh.

I did see some of those shallow grips mentioned, but to me it looks more like the dog is in high defense and slipping the sleeve to the front as a result. A lot of heavy agitation through out and could result in that.


----------



## Rory Hennebry (Jan 22, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> I had a Redstar dog out of Turco, a sister to Cheetah, named Karma.
> 
> ALex did go out and find dogs with more drive than the average that was for sure, but as a sport dog most Presa are far from ideal, that is for sure.


I believe Alex went over to Germany in the 80's and brought 3 dogs to the States from Sewerin, on who's lines the above breeding program, de la Arena are based.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Rory Hennebry said:


> I believe Alex went over to Germany in the 80's and brought 3 dogs to the States from Sewerin, on who's lines the above breeding program, de la Arena are based.


That I do not think is true.
When I met Alex he had 3 Presa.

Turco, Cotan, and Bengal. 

Turco was the only dog at that time that I am aware of that Alex had gotten from Germany, ( bred by Stefan Baumgartner ), he got him at about 11 months of age, and when I met Turco he had just turned 3 yrs old, and that was 1997. Alex and Irena had only been living in the USA for about 4 years or so. They came here in 1993. I was told that Turco was the first Presa that they had gotten. But that maybe was not true?

Cotan was from Alicant Bull

Bengal was from Deer Run lines, American made lines.

I know that Stefan and 1,2,3 other Germans had made a few trips to the islands and mainland Spain starting in the mid 80's and he was breeding under the Kennel name of Bentaiga..some of which were Sewerin dogs. I also know that Arne from De La Arena bought dogs from Stefan and Sewerin. 

As far as the states go, Bill Jarvis, Pete Curly, Tom Metzger and a couple other guys were the first to bring them here from what I know, and that was in the early 90's to the best of my knowledge. I got a dog that was grandson of Nottingham Jaws, from mainland Spain, he was first OFA Presa and was born in 1991. Can remember the guys name though it escapes me. Also had grandson of Tonio, Bill Jarvis' dog...

I think Alex did not get to the Islands until the late 90's or even 2000, I know he got Ch Kyma in the late 90's but not sure if he went there or just had the dog shipped.

Interesting stuff, if you have more info please share.


----------



## Alex Scott (Jun 16, 2013)

Tiago Fontes said:


> He looks nice... but I prefer more drive....


I don't have any experience with Presa's. They are banned in Australia as are most fighting dogs therefore I have never seen or worked with one. In comparison to the other Presa's I have seen on the internet this dog looks awesome. Doesn't seem to slow down before the decoy, strong grips, I didn't think that was possible with this breed. These dogs aren't meant to have high prey drive from what I have read but again I have no real experince with Presa's which leads me to these inquiry. 

Tiago, Joby, you guys have experience with this breed.Could you please tell me how drivey this dog is in comparison to others that you have experienced? How suited are these dogs to IPO?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

The dog in the video is good when compared to other presas, but below average if you look for a good manworking dog... I don't find him special, because I have reached the mindset where you look for drives and see how the individual dog would fit in your training style. 

Then, if I compare that presa to some of the GSD's and mals that train in our group, it simply turns into something that doesn't really strike me as impressive. 

Nonetheless, I like the dogs... if I lived out in the countryside where I could hunt hogs and work cattle, would certainly give them a go... 

As a family guardian, they are nice. 


Regards


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

seems like a unicorn to me


----------

